# Having TWO LOVEBIRDS



## Guest (Feb 3, 2009)

A member on here (PUGSLEY) told me that you should never have TWO Lovebirds together. Am i right in thinking this is NOT the case?. She states i have been misinformed and it is a misconception and went further to say i should do my research. She stated you must only have ONE as they will kill each other if you have TWO. Not only do i NOT believe this, i did look it up on the internet and it shows that i am right but she still says the internet is wrong.  Can people please give me their opinions on this please?...many thanks.


----------



## sullivan (Aug 29, 2008)

Love birds normally pair for life. I think there must have been a misunderstanding. As they live in groups in the wild. They do do better in pairs but it can be harder if you plan to hand train then .


----------



## Guest (Feb 3, 2009)

sullivan said:


> Love birds normally pair for life. I think there must have been a misunderstanding. As they live in groups in the wild. They do do better in pairs but it can be harder if you plan to hand train then .


Thank you Sullivan...not only was this my belief all along but it's also what the internet stated. But this member insists on saying the internet is wrong and when i suggested she put a thread on the forum for the correct information, she replied what would they know. 
So i decided to put the thread up myself as i do not like being misinformed.


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

*From what i've read about Lovebirds they NEED lots of attention.If you have just the 1 it will "apparently" be your friend for life...I have seen many lovebirds sold in pairs and i thought this was a must, but not so...i found this on this website which i thought would be helpfull...
4.Love birds can be single! You dont have to buy a pair. A love bird can be perfectly happy being alone as long as it gets a lot of affection and attention from its owner. In effect, you will be its lifelong partner!

this was the website...most interesting...
Pet Parrots 101 - Interesting facts about love birds*


----------



## Guest (Feb 3, 2009)

JANICE199 said:


> *From what i've read about Lovebirds they NEED lots of attention.If you have just the 1 it will "apparently" be your friend for life...I have seen many lovebirds sold in pairs and i thought this was a must, but not so...i found this on this website which i thought would be helpfull...
> 4.Love birds can be single! You dont have to buy a pair. A love bird can be perfectly happy being alone as long as it gets a lot of affection and attention from its owner. In effect, you will be its lifelong partner!
> 
> this was the website...most interesting...
> Pet Parrots 101 - Interesting facts about love birds*


Yes i read the same information and gave her two links to two different websites. The point wasn't whether they can be fine on their own but the statement she made about you should NEVER have TWO because they will kill each other and that's why she only has the one.


----------



## Lily's Mum (Jan 22, 2009)

My cousin breeds love birds and has done for many, many years. He keeps them in numerous quantities in purposely built aviaries - not had any problems.


(thought you might value my input)


----------



## Guest (Feb 3, 2009)

Lily's Mum said:


> My cousin breeds love birds and has done for many, many years. He keeps them in numerous quantities in purposely built aviaries - not had any problems.
> 
> (thought you might value my input)


Thank you...this was my belief all along and i appreciate your input.


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

FREE SPIRIT said:


> A member on here (PUGSLEY) told me that you should never have TWO Lovebirds together. Am i right in thinking this is NOT the case?. She states i have been misinformed and it is a misconception and went further to say i should do my research. She stated you must only have ONE as they will kill each other if you have TWO. Not only do i NOT believe this, i did look it up on the internet and it shows that i am right but she still says the internet is wrong.  Can people please give me their opinions on this please?...many thanks.


This is not true and a total myth. Love birds bond and pair for life its only when one dies you might have problems as its belived the last one will pine for its mate but im not sure how true this is probably another myth lol. I have never owned lovebirds but i have to say they are very pretty i like the blue series ones.


----------



## Guest (Feb 3, 2009)

DKDREAM said:


> This is not true and a total myth. Love birds bond and pair for life its only when one dies you might have problems as its belived the last one will pine for its mate but im not sure how true this is probably another myth lol. I have never owned lovebirds but i have to say they are very pretty i like the blue series ones.


Thank you for your comments...i much appreciate any input in this subject. Those were my thoughts also and yes i agree, they are very pretty.


----------



## Lily's Mum (Jan 22, 2009)

Anyhow you don't have to be a rocket scientist to work it out. After all they aren't called Love Birds for nothing are they?


----------



## Guest (Feb 3, 2009)

Lily's Mum said:


> Anyhow you don't have to be a rocket scientist to work it out. After all they aren't called Love Birds for nothing are they?


lol...that is exactly what i told her.


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

FREE SPIRIT said:


> lol...that is exactly what i told her.


lol no you dont. How noisey are they? i know they have a high piched cheep. Is it just in short bursts thoughout the day.


----------



## Guest (Feb 3, 2009)

DKDREAM said:


> lol no you dont. How noisey are they? i know they have a high piched cheep. Is it just in short bursts thoughout the day.


lol...not sure i could put up with that.


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

LOL i thought you had some!! OOOOOOOOOPS "runs and hides" LMAO


----------



## Guest (Feb 3, 2009)

I always belived that lovebirds were kept in pairs.

Don't always belive what you are told FS 
I reckon someone lives in a padded cell!!! and maybe gets a bit bored!


----------



## Guest (Feb 3, 2009)

DoubleTrouble said:


> I always belived that lovebirds were kept in pairs.
> 
> Don't always belive what you are told FS
> I reckon someone lives in a padded cell!!! and maybe gets a bit bored!


lol...think ive found that one out now  
We live and we learn.


----------



## Guest (Feb 3, 2009)

DKDREAM said:


> LOL i thought you had some!! OOOOOOOOOPS "runs and hides" LMAO


Nope...just did the thread to prove a point.


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

ah right


----------



## Guest (Feb 3, 2009)

JANICE199 said:


> *From what i've read about Lovebirds they NEED lots of attention.If you have just the 1 it will "apparently" be your friend for life...I have seen many lovebirds sold in pairs and i thought this was a must, but not so...i found this on this website which i thought would be helpfull...
> 4.Love birds can be single! You dont have to buy a pair. A love bird can be perfectly happy being alone as long as it gets a lot of affection and attention from its owner. In effect, you will be its lifelong partner!
> 
> this was the website...most interesting...
> Pet Parrots 101 - Interesting facts about love birds*


Sort of makes sense when you think about it - especially if you reside in a padded cell!!!


----------



## Guest (Feb 3, 2009)

DoubleTrouble said:


> Sort of makes sense when you think about it - especially if you reside in a padded cell!!!


lol...that was so funny...even mums going to love that one.  :lol::lol:


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

We used to have two Love Birds, they were absoloutely inseperable! We ended up giving them to a man who had an aviary though, because they clearly weren't happy living in a cage in the living room  we went to visit them a few months on, and they were happily living among lots and lots of other Love Birds, there was no sign of any fighting whatsoever, just lots and lots of love (birds)


----------



## Guest (Feb 4, 2009)

Portia Elizabeth said:


> We used to have two Love Birds, they were absoloutely inseperable! We ended up giving them to a man who had an aviary though, because they clearly weren't happy living in a cage in the living room  we went to visit them a few months on, and they were happily living among lots and lots of other Love Birds, there was no sign of any fighting whatsoever, just lots and lots of love (birds)


Thank you for your comments....that's the way i always believed them to be.


----------



## Guest (Feb 4, 2009)

Anything you'd like to add PUGSLEY?


----------



## Guest (Feb 4, 2009)

i have 4 lovebirds they live together and are very happy.:001_tt2:


----------



## Guest (Feb 4, 2009)

borderer said:


> i have 4 lovebirds they live together and are very happy.:001_tt2:


Well im glad you added your comments too Borderer. Even better that your lovebirds havent killed each other.    xxxx


----------

